# Do Obers Fall Under the Full Size Requirements for Breeding?



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

I have always heard eight months and 80lbs. Since Oberhasli goats are much smaller then Nubian, LaMancha, and Saanen goats, do the weight requirements still apply or are the weights a smidge lower? All of our girls have super wide pelvises.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Grt query (sorry I cant help) our Ober doeling will in no way be close to 80 lbs at 8 months... I think shes about 55 or 60 now and shes 6months....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Your Ober should have no problem at all being 80lbs. at 8 months. That estimate is very conservative and really the larger breeds are usually well over 100lbs. at 8 months old. No, I would still leave it at 80lbs. I don't breed my Alpines and Alpine/Nubians until they are over 100lbs. The Alpine I bred this year was 140lbs. at 11 months old. 
Ober does need those wide hips and good birth canals. The head of an Ober kid is wide in the forehead and does do have trouble with them at times.


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Grt query (sorry I cant help) our Ober doeling will in no way be close to 80 lbs at 8 months... I think shes about 55 or 60 now and shes 6months....





goathiker said:


> Your Ober should have no problem at all being 80lbs. at 8 months. That estimate is very conservative and really the larger breeds are usually well over 100lbs. at 8 months old. No, I would still leave it at 80lbs. I don't breed my Alpines and Alpine/Nubians until they are over 100lbs. The Alpine I bred this year was 140lbs. at 11 months old.
> Ober does need those wide hips and good birth canals. The head of an Ober kid is wide in the forehead and does do have trouble with them at times.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Our 19 month old doe is 105 lbs. Her two year old sister is only running about 100 lbs. Our girls are not small compared to any of the other local farms in our area. This is a smaller breed... BTW, our oldest and largest doe is five years old and 130lbs.:shrug:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine always made minimum weight monthly. They shouldn't be that much smaller. Breed Standard for Obies is 120lbs. and 28 inches. Standard for Alpines in 135lbs. and 30 inches. That's minimums of course. 

60% of their minimum adult weight would be 72lbs. That would be the very lowest weight you would want to breed them at. I'd rather let them grow out a bit more knowing the trouble they can have kidding at times.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Goathiker is correct. They are a standard breed and fall under the 80lb rule of thumb. And while obers maybe n the smaller end they arent suppose to be that much smaller then their other fellow standard breeds. So if your goats are struggling to get to the minimum weight then you are either estimating incorrectly, or they were stunted.


----------

